# Pterrible Ptimes with Tpudelpointers and Ptarmigan Ptoday



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Season close to home is winding down this month. Giant snowfall a few days ago screwed up my plans to go to one place (massive multiple avalanches everyday since Thursday) so I went exploring with a buddy and his talented young pudelpointer. We found a few and managed to kill some whitetails and a willow. Ava got some really nice backing work (she's got a strong natural honor that is just freaking cool). And my buddy's pup did a gorgeous track job on ½ of a whitetail double that took off on a run for ¼ mile before Oakley closed the gap and finished the retrieve. 

Now tonight we're slated to get more snow so avalanche danger looks like it is too high to try to get out for a last hurrah before 3/31. Might have to drive north where the season is still open for another 6 weeks. 

It's just downright pterrible to be able to hunt wild birds for 9 months.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Excellent job man! 

Ya it’s pterribly ptranqualizing for us Utahns to read such a ptale of ptriumph pthis ptime of year you passhole! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite pthread.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks awesome - congrats!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I really wish I could get my wife to move to Alaska solely for the upland hunting.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ptushycake does not get any extra cred points for this post, but he certainly gets a few envy points from us "lower 48ers".


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Kids say the darndest things


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Best title in forum history. Well done.


----------

